# Suggestions for 35 mile commute?



## cottagethyme (Jan 10, 2012)

I want to use my '50 straight bar Schwinn if possible.  I would hope to put about 500 - 1000 miles (on pavement) in a good weather/year.  Most importantly it needs to be dependable transportation.  I would appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## mason_man (Jan 10, 2012)

cottagethyme said:


> I want to use my '50 straight bar Schwinn if possible.  I would hope to put about 500 - 1000 miles (on pavement) in a good weather/year.  Most importantly it needs to be dependable transportation.  I would appreciate your suggestions.




The straight bar is tight but doable. The whizzer H,J better,or 300 motor would do real good,you'll love the feeling. couldn't find a pic of a schwinn straight bar but i had these.


----------



## cottagethyme (Jan 11, 2012)

*35 mile Commuter*



mason_man said:


> The straight bar is tight but doable. The whizzer H,J better,or 300 motor would do real good,you'll love the feeling. couldn't find a pic of a schwinn straight bar but i had these.



Thanks mason_man for your response.  I have passed on some "new" whizzers after reading about durability and upgrade expenses.  I have a lot to learn, so I am reading as many posts as possible.  This is the frame I want to start with.   I am leaning toward a Sportsman Monarch Springer and possibly their wheel set.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 11, 2012)

I would def go with the postwar shockmaster fork, you will be happier with the smooth ride of that springer. If you are going to use this as a daily rider then make sure the engine you put on your bike is rebuilt. What are you using for brakes?


----------



## mason_man (Jan 11, 2012)

That'll make a nice rider, shockmaster is better, S2 or workmans wheels (105 or 120 spokes). front brake is a must. also the clutch pulley comes in 2 sizes 5X31/2" and 5X4". i like the 5X4 good for crusin 40 45 mph.

The new whizzers are really not that bad, i've got 3 of them 99, 2000, 2001, some with NE kit and  some still WC-1,they have heat coating, (thermal barriers) piston, valves, ports and head. i also have 3 vintage whizzers... can't help it. just got a 1949 sportsman.  Ray


----------



## cottagethyme (Jan 12, 2012)

*35 mile commuter*



militarymonark said:


> I would def go with the postwar shockmaster fork, you will be happier with the smooth ride of that springer. If you are going to use this as a daily rider then make sure the engine you put on your bike is rebuilt. What are you using for brakes?



Hi, The front would be a drum and the rear is open to discussion.  Since the Schwinn pictured is a frankenstein I don't feel bad motorizing it, just that it is a great ride now (old Hawthorne wheels).  I would purchase a new set of steel wheels for the build and probably won't depend on a coaster brake on the rear.  I like the idea of a 4 stroke, but don't especially like the looks.


----------



## cottagethyme (Jan 12, 2012)

*35 mile commuter*



mason_man said:


> That'll make a nice rider, shockmaster is better, S2 or workmans wheels (105 or 120 spokes). front brake is a must. also the clutch pulley comes in 2 sizes 5X31/2" and 5X4". i like the 5X4 good for crusin 40 45 mph.
> 
> The new whizzers are really not that bad, i've got 3 of them 99, 2000, 2001, some with NE kit and  some still WC-1,they have heat coating, (thermal barriers) piston, valves, ports and head. i also have 3 vintage whizzers... can't help it. just got a 1949 sportsman.  Ray




Nice ride Ray!  


I saw two between 850 -1100.


----------

